
Show HN: We Built a Search Engine to Uncover Any Audience's Sources of Influence - randfish
https://sparktoro.com/product
======
randfish
Hi HN. Second-time founder (previously co-founded Moz), launching our product
for the first time today. It's a tool to help founders, market researchers,
PRs, & marketers discover the publications and people followed+engaged-with by
any describable audience.

Search for "woodworking" and we'll uncover several thousand profiles that talk
about woodworking online, then show you the podcasts, websites, social
accounts, and YouTube channels those profiles interact-with most.

Feedback welcome; hope the data proves useful to some of y'all for your own
projects.

